# Does she like me, does she not?



## Littlegreybird (Sep 23, 2015)

Does anybody else have their budgie turn on them every now and then. Haha so I know it happens to the best of birds but my little cheeky will usually perch on my finger and eat treats. But today, she was being a cute little brat and grabbed the entire millet stick and flew back into her cage >.> gee love you too cheeky  hehe I love her so much.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Does*

Hi, and welcome to the forums. Off the top Please restrict the same question, subject- concern. Some one will check in with you as we all pop in and out and it gets really really messy for the house keeping staff-Us to chase these little messages down and be sure you are answered.

We all are filled with joy when our budgies touch our heart and we love to share with each other. You actually get more attention with one post because staff does not have to combine all of the posts.

Welcome again and we would love to see some pics when you get a chance.

I would suggest you take a look at the list to your far left and click on the key words and read through some of the posts that interest you. Make a few notes if you have questions. Yes it is a lot of reading. It took me several weeks several times to begin to comprehend all of the amazing info here on Talk Budgies.

To answer you question, Love takes time to build. As you build your love for you companion, there will be fun times, confusing and unsure times. All of these are get to know and appreciate you times. Take it slow and easy and allow the love you feel grow on both sides. It sounds like your cheeky friend has a healthy sense of humor. Our little Cuttie Pie loves to play tug and keep away with a piece of millet and then she loves to nibble the fingers. All part of the game. Play a long and see what she will teach you. It is a two way street and we can learn a lot from our budgies. Others will stop by to say Hi. Just try to be a little more patient. I promise, you will get our attention. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! :wave: 

I agree with JoAnn, she's definitely more comfortable with you and that bond will only grow  
We'd love to see pictures of your little one when you get the chance and if you have any other questions or concerns, feel free to ask as we'd love to help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Jessie and :welcome: Welcome to Talk Budgies

If you look at your profile page, you will see I left Visitor Messages for you earlier today.

It's important that you take the time to read the How-To Guides, the FAQs and the Stickies at the top of each forum as they will answer most of your basic questions.

After you read through everything, if you have specific questions, please make a list of them and post them all in one post so we can address them quickly and efficiently. 

Please do not post multiple threads on the same topic in different areas of the forum. This is very confusing for other members and causes too much work for our staff who have to go through and delete the duplicates.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!! If you follow the step by step instructions in the link, it is not at all difficult to upload pictures from a free PhotoBucket account. You'll need to know how to do this if you ever want to enter any of the Talk Budgies forum contests. 

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Your budgie is going to go through phases when she is in condition she will act differently, as also when she is moulting, in fact budgies are just like people yes they have moods and sometimes want to be left alone. Sometimes they want to be talked to and interactive usually most of the time this is how they are but occasionally they like to be quiet or on their own for a while.:budgie:


----------



## Littlegreybird (Sep 23, 2015)

Oops  sorry for that. Hehe I didn't mean for it to seem to try and get more attention, just got confused where I was posting. Thank you for the message and I read the links you sent me so there won't be any more confusion. Thank you guys for the tips too ^.^


----------

